# How to raise RCS eggs - mother died



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

Hi,

I got an RCS that was carrying eggs that died this morning. Can i save the eggs, or do i just dispose of the mother with the eggs? 

thanks


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

hope this helps http://www.shrimpnow.com/content.php/257-Artificial-Egg-Hatcher


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

You can save the eggs get a razor n disect her eggs out, put them in a shrimp net and put in water, then get a air pump, put a air stone on the bottom under the net. And let the bubbles hit the eggs


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

ok thanks everyone, i will try it tonight!!


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

You should do it within a couple hours of her dying, the eggs have to keep moving in order to hatch


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

oh no, i will try to go home at lunch time to try it out.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

It's probably not worth the trouble of going through all that. Cherry shrimps are cherry shrimps, you will soon see other females being berried.

- how many RCS are in your tank?
- what is the size of the tank?
- how long has the tank been set up? is it planted?
- how long have you had the RCS?


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

yea, i do have others that seem berried too. Just felt bad for the eggs/babies... I have about 30 - 50 rcs in there.

Had the tank for a while, but just added 3 otos and a baby sae (sae is temp for ~ 1 month), so i will have to check the nitrate levels tonight. I also did some minor rescaping, so i might have stressed it too much or maybe increased the nitrate while do that.


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

My Mosura SSS CRS died with eggs in her  I couldnt stomach cutting the eggs out. Im such a whimp  I just couldnt do it


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

Sorry to hear that Simplicity. I will give it a shot tonight, i think i can do it on a shrimp..

And yes, unfortunately, i wont be able to do this till tonight, so most likely it will be too late.


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

Ya prob wouldn't bother, if it was a crystal Ide try for sure, But still worth trying so if it even happens again.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

zfarsh said:


> yea, i do have others that seem berried too. Just felt bad for the eggs/babies... I have about 30 - 50 rcs in there.
> 
> Had the tank for a while, but just added 3 otos and a baby sae (sae is temp for ~ 1 month), so i will have to check the nitrate levels tonight. I also did some minor rescaping, so i might have stressed it too much or maybe increased the nitrate while do that.


What is the tank size?

RCS are generally very resilient, so the odd death is not worrisome. Nitrates should not be an issue either, so long as the tank is cycled.

However, for them to have a stable colony, the tank needs to be 10 gallons or more.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

Symplicity said:


> My Mosura SSS CRS died with eggs in her  I couldnt stomach cutting the eggs out. Im such a whimp  I just couldnt do it


what are your water parameters for them?


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

If you leave the dead berried shrimp in the tank for a few hours, most likely, it will be eaten by the time you go back in a few hours.


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

randy said:


> If you leave the dead berried shrimp in the tank for a few hours, most likely, it will be eaten by the time you go back in a few hours.


this is true


----------

